# Pressensteuerung



## IngoWom (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Presse modernisieren, d.h. eine neue Steuerung, Pressensicherheitsventil, Lichtvorhang.

Gibt es eine Vorschrift, die besagt, ob gewissse Steuerungsteile (Ein- Ausschalten Antrieb/Hydraulik, Ventile, Programmaussiebung) in 230V verdrahtet werden müssen? Oder kann ich alles in 24V verdrahten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2010)

Ich kenne persönlich keine konkreten Norminhalte diesbezüglich,
aber für Pressen gibt es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit C-Normen,
in denen ist Mechanik/Pneumatik/Elektrik geregelt, insbesondere alle sicherheitsrelevanten Sachen.

Diese C-Norm für deinen Typus Presse musst du dir unter allen Umständen besorgen (kaufen).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Nais (22 Februar 2010)

> Ich kenne persönlich keine konkreten Norminhalte diesbezüglich,
> aber für Pressen gibt es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit C-Normen,
> in denen ist Mechanik/Pneumatik/Elektrik geregelt, insbesondere alle sicherheitsrelevanten Sachen.


Manuel hat Recht, um die Steuerspannung würde ich mir die wenigsten Gedanken machen. 
Es gibt aber verschiedenste C- Normen für Pressen, abhängig von der Anwendung (z.B EN289 für Gummi- und Kunststoffpressen...).
Im Normalfall landest Du bei Pressen sowieso im Performance Level e.
Sobald Du Sachen änderst, welche Auswirkungen auf Sicherheitsfunktionen haben, oder grundlegende Maschinenparameter geändert werden (z.B. Schliessgeschwindigkeiten) wird auch eine neue Konformitätserklärung fällig.

Also aufpassen und die Eckdaten des Umbaus vorher genau abklären !


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2010)

Es gibt einige Firmen die sich auf Modernisierung und Retrofit von Pressen spezialisiert haben. Dort bekommst du alles fix fertig inklusive neues CE.
Ist meist billiger als sich selber durch die Normen zu wühlen und dann doch was zu übersehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## alexhh100 (23 Februar 2010)

*Pressen überholung*

Hallo. Was macht die Presse genau / wofür wird sie eingesetzt. Ich bin in diesem Bereich tätig. Bei uns werden Maschinen für die Blechverpackungen hergestellt. Ich will hier nicht für meine Firma werben. Aber meiner erfahrung nach lassen die Kunden so einen Umbau  ( die wie oben schon gesagt ) von Firmen machen, alleine schon aus gründen der Haftung. Zudem man sich mit Dutzenden vorschriften auseinandersetzt setzen müßte.  Dafür haben die meisten Fachfirmen extra Abteilungen die nichts anderes machen. 
Gruß alexhh100


----------



## IngoWom (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

es handelt sich um eine Exenterpresse zum Lochen von Kettenlaschen, die noch eine Drehkeilkupplung hat.
Diese wird ausgetauscht gegen eine pneumatische Reibkupplung.
Außerdem bekommt die Presse einen Lichtvorhang.


----------



## alexhh100 (23 Februar 2010)

Hällt die Presse Mechanisch nach einem Hub automatisch im OT ( Oberer totpunkt) an? Mit der jetzigen Keilkupplung. Und wie werden die Teile in die Presse eingelegt und entfernt? Hand oder mit vorschub elektrisch?
Wenn die teile von Hand eingelegt werden. Würde Ich es so machen:
Elektrisches Zweihand bedienungs relais schaltet 2 Kanal kupplung. Wenn Lichtvorhang unterbrochen Kupplung aus / Spannung zur Kupplung Trennen. 
Antwort zur deiner eigentlichen frage. Wenn ich eine Presse elektrisch in meiner Firma entwerfe/ konstruiere . Läuft alles auf 24 V DC. 
sensorik, Ventile, 
Ausser: Hauptantrieb. Ol schmierung.
MFg Alexhh100


----------



## IngoWom (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo Alexhh100,
darf der Hauptantrieb nicht in 24V verdrahtet werden?


----------



## MSB (24 Februar 2010)

@Ingo
Wieviel kW hat denn dein Hauptantrieb, vermutlich kommst du dann selber drauf, das du Blödsinn schreibst.

Allgemein, du hast unzählige Sicherheitsnormen an der Backe, schreibst hier im Grunde aber nur Zeug,
die schon erahnen lassen, das es mit deinen E-Technik Kenntnissen im Allgemeinen nicht weit her ist.

Also lass die Finger davon, bevor noch jemand Finger oder schlimmeres verliert.

Von der Tatsache, das du irgendwann die CE-Konformitätserklärung machen musst, ganz zu schweigen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IngoWom (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo Manuel,

wenn man bei namenhaften Pressenherstellern in den Schaltplan schaut,
sieht man, dass diese die Stuerung teilweise in 230V AC (Antriebssteuerung, Programmaussiebung usw.) verdrahten. Egal welche Leistung der Motor hat. Und die Ventilansteeurung in 24 VDC. Ich wollte lediglich  wissen ob es hiefür eine Vorschrift gibt. Nach dem Sicherheitskram habe ich nicht gefragt.


Ingo


----------



## MSB (24 Februar 2010)

> Nach dem Sicherheitskram habe ich nicht gefragt.



Genau das ist ja dein Problem, würdest du die dahinter stehenden Normen so gut kennen,
wie du sie in dem Fall einfach kennen musst, dann wüsstest du auch ob es eine Vorschrift gibt oder nicht.


Ansonsten, und hier sind wir wieder bei E-Technik allgemein:
Pro 230V AC:
- Schützanzugsströme bedeutend geringer, insbesondere bei großen/vielen Schützen,
d.h. weniger Probleme im Hinblick auf Kontakte, z.B. von Sicherheitsrelais.
- Im Regelfall auch geringere Verlustleistung der Schützspule
- Die potentielle EMV-Wirkung speziell beim Abschalten der Spule ist geringer
... Jeweils gegenüber den 24V DC
Wobei speziell der erste Punkt der Hauptgrund ist.

Kontra 230V AC:
- Es ist eine Steuerspannung mehr, du brauchst dafür einen Trafo = Wärme
- Es ist durch die Spannungshöhe eine "gefährliche" Spannung

Die Ventilansteuerung in 24V DC:
Die meisten heutigen Sicherheitsschaltgeräte, z.B. PNOZ-Multi, haben sichere Transistorausgänge,
womit man z.B. das Sicherheitsventil schalten kann.
Diese Ausgänge gibt es im Regelfall nur in 24V DC, 230V AC geht nur über Relais.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## alexhh100 (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo.
Ich muss mich MSB zu 100 Prozent anschließen. 
Sicherheit ist alles bei Solchen Anlagen. Ich war einmal auf montage im Ausland und hatte mich gewunder wieso der Vorarbeiter der Blechbude mir morgens nicht die Hand gibt. Es wurde mir schnell klar als ich denn Sicherheitstandart gesehen habe ( Anlagen aus der DDR und aus Zeiten des Kalten krieges ) Standart sozusagen gleich null, für heutige verhältnisse. Zu der Erbauer Zeit bestimmt noch ok. Der Mann hatte seine Finger in der Presse verlohren. Würde sowas in Deutschland passieren muß dafür einer gerade stehen. Meist der jenige der unterschrieben hat. Dieses hat sich durch die neuen Maschinenbau richtlinien ein wenig geändert. ( bzg Haftung ) glaub ich. Und jetzt sein ehrlich " Möchtest du das sein? " Lass die finger davon und besorg dir eine Fachfirma.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch immer wieder verwundert mit welcher Naivität hier "Kollegen" ans Werk gehen. Manches was man hier liest, fällt ja eindeutig unter "*grob fahrlässig*" oder gar "*vorsätzliche Gefährdung*".

Gruß
Dieter


----------

